# Dubia Roach Questions



## MistyChee' (Jun 24, 2014)

Those of you that breed your own Dubia, do you have to worry about them inbreeding? I understand they are insects and not cats and dogs, but still.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 24, 2014)

When you eat peanut butter and jelly for lunch do you worry if they are breeding ? No I just eat it . And I don't worry about my water turtles thinking about their food cross breeding . Insects are just food to my water turtles and box turtles . But have a great tort day!


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a colony of hissers from 1992. It started with 2 females and 1 male. There have been literally millions of them from these original three over that time span with no problems to this day. We talked about this on the roach forum. A geneticist told us that it would take more than 33 years of inbreeding from one male and one female before any sort of genetic anomalies could appear. He said if you add a third roach of either sex to the gene pool, it would jump to 999 years. I seriously doubt you will ever see a problem.


----------

